# Critical Skills Visa - Professional body requirement



## Gaylor (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am current living and working in South Africa. I need to renew my visa and am considering going the Critical Skills Visa route.

I would like to apply under the Energy Security category as I am working in this field as an economist. 

However, I do not know of any relevant professional body. And after checking SAQA's website, I do not think there is any relevant body.

Is the professional body requirement compulsory? Would anyone know the professional body for the Energy Security category?

Can the professional body be replaced by another proof of skills (government, university, etc.)?

Thank you in advance for your insight.

Best regards,

Gaylor


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Gaylor, 

Forgive me, I am battling to find Energy Security under the professions listed on the critical skills list. 
Please confirm that you are reading the critical skills list published on the 3rd of June 2014.


----------



## Gaylor (Apr 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Gaylor,
> 
> Forgive me, I am battling to find Energy Security under the professions listed on the critical skills list.
> Please confirm that you are reading the critical skills list published on the 3rd of June 2014.


Yes, I am. 

Page 22, under Academics and Researchers, between Global Change and Information Communication Technology.


----------



## Gaylor (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi LegalMan and all,

Just following up on this issue. Your guidance would be much appreciated.

Best regards,

Gaylor


----------

